# Job site camera



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

CMOS sensors don't use that much power. I would think that WiMax based motion triggered camera can be powered from a solar panel. Doing real time feed at night time on battery would be a challenge, but if nobody is supposed to be there at night, motion triggered setup that sends images only when it sees motion should be adequate.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Electric_Light said:


> CMOS sensors don't use that much power. I would think that WiMax based motion triggered camera can be powered from a solar panel. Doing real time feed at night time on battery would be a challenge, but if nobody is supposed to be there at night, motion triggered setup that sends images only when it sees motion should be adequate.


Maybe you should just stick with editing legal documents.


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> Maybe you should just stick with editing legal documents.


Perhaps you should impose membership status restrictions on those who confess to working without a license. They're not contractors. They're DIYs.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

:boxing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> CMOS sensors don't use that much power. I would think that WiMax based motion triggered camera can be powered from a solar panel. Doing real time feed at night time on battery would be a challenge, but if nobody is supposed to be there at night, motion triggered setup that sends images only when it sees motion should be adequate.


It's not the sensor that eats up the power, it's the heater inside the dome and the processor that is ticking away to do the recording...most PoE outdoor cameras suck about 12W...a PTZ will gobble close to 50W.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

How much you wana spend?....:whistling


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I could put a kilwatts on my home system and give you guys a real figure, but the 50w is probably a good number. You could technically run one from within a job site trailer off a deep cycle battery and a small inverter for a few days. Send the signal via cellular.. would certainly be a good deturrant to theft.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Electric_Light said:


> Perhaps you should impose membership status restrictions on those who confess to working without a license. They're not contractors. They're DIYs.


I don't have a license, since they're not required here. Yet I am most certainly a contractor. You have never provided any evidence that you are one.

Check.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

What about those huntinig cameras,,,,,,thier camafloged , operate by motion sensor .....


http://www.kxan.com/dpp/news/local/austin/hunting-criminals-with-wildlife-cameras....


yea/nay.....:blink:


B,


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

JsJ Enterprise said:


> I'm looking to get a job site camera for my jobs. I would want a mobile one. Anybody have one and can tell me pro and cons of it? Cost? Any other information would be good. Thanks


You have a couple of options- If you want to be able to simply record video and then play it back at a later date on-site, you can build a pretty decent system for a good price and mount it inside of a gang box. 

On the other hand if you want to watch the site in real time while you are away from the jobsite then it's not going to be cheap or easy. I imagine that if you are doing new construction, it is highly unlikely that you would have high speed internet service readily available at your disposal. 

There are a few microwave and long-range radio based systems that cost roughly $10K or so but they don't require any type of subscription or additional costs other than a GMRS license. 


So if you go the route of just recording without any kind of real time monitoring, a decent video server and camera will run you about $300 and it will record 2 to 3 weeks of video as it automatically overwrites the oldest information when the hard drive gets full. The pro- It's cheap and easy. The con- you'll have to wait until AFTER something happens to see what happened.


----------

